# Gomi......WTF???!!!



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

*My heart is going out to Diaz.....*

He may be an ass sometime but I really want him to win. Soomething about him makes me want him to crush Gomi, although I know Gomi will come out strong, and I hate when Gomi mounts and looks away as if he is focused on something else and strikes all of a sudden! 

I hope Diaz has studied his little tricks 

war Diaz


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

The Diaz/Gomi fight just ended. Judging by looks, Diaz was the loser, but.......looks aren't everything.

WTF happened to Gomi?? Did he not f'in train for this fight. His stamina was absolutely horrible!!!!!!! 

Ok, got to watch the main event.


----------



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

my hometown boy did it!!!! WAR DIAZ!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Diaz baby!*

****in nick diaz! My boy got in that ass! I can't believe he won when the fight was almost called. I just wanted to get some reactions on the fight. To be honest I knew he had chance but I'm still very surprised....


----------



## BIG COV (Feb 25, 2007)

hey homeboy...I couldn't afford the fight...can you tell me who won the main event...props for it...peace


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Still dont like him, but AMAZING fight / submission ! :thumbsup:


----------



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

BIG COV said:


> hey homeboy...I couldn't afford the fight...can you tell me who won the main event...props for it...peace



check the link in the download area for a stream of the fight, you need winamp though


----------



## Kharney19 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm new to Pride and Gomi showed me nothing. He said in his prefight interview that he wants to fight Hughes, GSP, and BJ Penn. Was this a FLUKE?


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL, i have always thought and now know Gomi is the most overated fighter there is PERIOD. Gomi = Mike Tyson of MMA. Gomi usually beats people who he scares, the second a fight stops going his way he eats the canvas. He gets them to back up into the corner and boom hits them with his crazy powerful hook.

You guys know what this means right? Joe Riggs would beat Gomi, LOL :laugh:


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

Kharney19 said:


> I'm new to Pride and Gomi showed me nothing. He said in his prefight interview that he wants to fight Hughes, GSP, and BJ Penn. Was this a FLUKE?


Watch some of his other fights on Youtube, Dailymotion etc. he is a beast! Diaz was just the better fighter tonight and I believe Gomi looked passed Diaz.


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Gomi looked GAS TIRED FAASTTT... he looked like me after a few rounds grappling


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Gomi looked fatter than usual.....man this card was gay. Wanderlei gets koed, Gomi gets koed, Nog gets koed man........i hate this!!!!! it was my first pride event and my fav fighters were wanderlei and gomi!!!! OMFG!!!!!!!!!

Edit: Did gomi not train? or did Diaz's reach help him out too much?


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Diaz just walked the walk. He's got a mouth on him,but he just backed it up tonight.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

^ No way, and since i'm a complete GOmi nuthugger, GOmi didn't train like when he lossed by submission a while back. I CALL REMATCH!!!! and this time i'll train Gomi, make him run 20 miles every day with 5 pound gloves


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

looking at Diaz you would think he lost that was a nasty cut under his eye and Gomi look like he was so tired he just gave up and let Diaz have the triangle


----------



## funkypeanutz (Jan 8, 2007)

Gomi should've closed the distance on Diaz, and with the way he was throwing all those haymakers that missed, no wonder he got gassed fast. Props to Diaz, he put that sub on gomi like it was second nature. One question though. Was that a triangle like the ppv stated or a gogoplata? Either or, awesome submission, and much respect for sticking it out. Oh yeah, I didn't like the way that Gomi was trying to get the ref to stop the fight by pointing at diaz' eye, just keep going till he stops it.


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

I dont know WTF happened yesterday. This was the first time I saw Gomi fight, I expected a killing machine, and all I got was this clueles japanese guy who looked like he was letting Diaz punch him to taunt him, or who didnt knew where he was or what was he doing, I dont know it was weird...


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

funkypeanutz said:


> Gomi should've closed the distance on Diaz, and with the way he was throwing all those haymakers that missed, no wonder he got gassed fast. Props to Diaz, he put that sub on gomi like it was second nature. One question though. Was that a triangle like the ppv stated or a gogoplata? Either or, awesome submission, and much respect for sticking it out. Oh yeah, I didn't like the way that Gomi was trying to get the ref to stop the fight by pointing at diaz' eye, just keep going till he stops it.


it was a gogoplata. I thought Gomi was just taunting by keeping his hands down, but he was gassed. he got lucky it wasn't a 10 minute first round or i think he would have been hitting the canvas instead. back to training Gomi, work on your cardio more.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Diaz just destroy Gomi in both the stand up and ground!!!! That Gogoplata was freaking SWEET!!!!


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

Assassin said:


> Diaz just destroy Gomi in both the stand up and ground!!!! That Gogoplata was freaking SWEET!!!!


Destroyed??? Did u see Diaz's face?? I'm not sure you could say he "destroyed" Gomi. Destroyed would mean that Gomi's face looked like that after a 20 second KO.


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

x2lacrosse said:


> Destroyed??? Did u see Diaz's face?? I'm not sure you could say he "destroyed" Gomi. Destroyed would mean that Gomi's face looked like that after a 20 second KO.


He did DESTROY Gomi! Ya, Diaz had the cut and the mouse under his eye and looked like the loser of the fight after it was over. So F'N what!? He beat Gomi down! Gomi clocked him and caused a cut, big deal. (Remember Neer VS Koscheck? being cut is just that, a CUT, nothing else)Left jab, left jab, right cross. Left jab, left jab, right jab. Right jab, left hook, left jab. All fight long. Crisp punching by Diaz, Gomi couldn't finish the bigger man. He said in the pre-fight interview that Gomi was too small for him, and he proved it. The gogoplata was beautiful. Bullsh*t Pride move by not having Gomi defend, but I'm almost used to it by now. Gomi will be back but Diaz beats him again, like he said he is too big for Gomi. Karo, Sanchez, and Riggs couldn't stop Diaz, so how could a much smaller Gomi? WAR DIAZ!!! Oh ya props to Ziggy Marley on upset of the night over Lil Nog.


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

gomi probably had the worst game plan i have ever seen. in the beggining he was doing what he was supposed to, took it to the ground and did some gnp. afterwards he stands up, he landed one bomb and dropped diaz, but it was obvious that he shouldn't fight stand up with diaz. he looked like a little kid swinging at the bully with his head pushed back. diaz just picked him apart in the stand up, i haven't seen the reach advantage as obvious in any other fight.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Gomi is a natural striker, and striking is what he does best. In the pre fight thing, he said "1st round knockout" and thats probably what he mainly intended to do. Hopefully, this loss will make Gomi realize that sometimes his striking will not be as effective against taller guys with longer reach than he has.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

O wow to those saying diaz was destroying gomi standing up...

I think even the worse diaz "nuthuggers" can say gomi was not in shape or gassed out in this fight.. before he did, diaz might of gotten more shots in, but u can clearly see who was landing the power shots.. Gomi was picking diaz apart until he gassed out, and its not like he did anything more than in any other fights hes had before.

Gomi was so gassed out that he wanted the ref to stop the fight because of diaz's cut.. that just tells you how badly in shape he was..

But still, a very good fight from diaz, he really showed great spirit.. and again, a great aoki like choke by diaz. 

some people say gomi looked fat, and i agree. Its speculations, but im thinking gomi might wanted to match diaz's weight and fight heavier, and maybe it was too much weight for him?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Hell Yeah!!! Diaz Kicked Ass... He completely shut out Gomi, especially with his stand up. I thought Gomi was gonna dominate that part of the game, but Diaz's tricky hands got him. It also looked like Gomi was gonna beat Diaz in the beginning when Diaz was in guard, but Diaz pulled through and the ref ordered the stand up. Looks like Diaz could very well take the LW title in the future.


----------



## KTS1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

The thing I didn't understand was, why was Gomi not protecting himself at all during that last minute in the first round. By not protecting himself it seemed to wear him out, just my opinion though.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

KTS1010 said:


> The thing I didn't understand was, why was Gomi not protecting himself at all during that last minute in the first round. By not protecting himself it seemed to wear him out, just my opinion though.


To me, it looked like he gassed big time. He could've also cut out whatever supplements he was taking. 

I dug Gomi vs Diaz. Was it pretty? Absolutely not. It was an emotional fight, that had the supposed underdog(Even though he really wasn't) winning with a freakin' GOGOPLATA! Who doesn't mark out for the gogoplata?


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

they should have a rematch in Pride, if they do i think Gomi can take it. Knees and Kicks and elbows would've been alot more effective when Gomi was on top


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

KTS1010 said:


> The thing I didn't understand was, why was Gomi not protecting himself at all during that last minute in the first round. By not protecting himself it seemed to wear him out, just my opinion though.


I don't think Gomi knew where he was for the last minute or so of that round, it looked like he was pretty much out on his feet and it was a small miracle that he didn't go down. I honestly didn't think he'd make it to the end of the round.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

It was wierd how fast Gomi gassed and I'm not making any excuses because I don't like Diaz (big props to him he brought his game) but fighters like chuck and Ken and Bas have said that travelling to the other side of the world and fighting shortly after can really take it out of you . That's more than likely what happened but no excuses Diaz won fair and square


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

PRIDE Fighters better get use to travelling then. Or else they better get a house here and live and train here when they are fighting at USA events.

IF GOMI gassed out(it sounds like he did from those who watched)thats his fault and not Diaz. I dont like Diaz much. I betted against him,but I was sorta of rooting for him. 

You can make all the excuses in the world why someone lost,most of them are just that excuses. I"m sure all those guys Gomi beat on his rise to the top had excuses also.

Diaz himself always had excuses in UFC on why he lost. Now Pride Fans will get to hear them someday. (unless Diaz grows up or never loses again).


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

Ghizman said:


> He did DESTROY Gomi! Ya, Diaz had the cut and the mouse under his eye and looked like the loser of the fight after it was over. So F'N what!? He beat Gomi down! Gomi clocked him and caused a cut, big deal. (Remember Neer VS Koscheck? being cut is just that, a CUT, nothing else)Left jab, left jab, right cross. Left jab, left jab, right jab. Right jab, left hook, left jab. All fight long. Crisp punching by Diaz, Gomi couldn't finish the bigger man. He said in the pre-fight interview that Gomi was too small for him, and he proved it. The gogoplata was beautiful. Bullsh*t Pride move by not having Gomi defend, but I'm almost used to it by now. Gomi will be back but Diaz beats him again, like he said he is too big for Gomi. Karo, Sanchez, and Riggs couldn't stop Diaz, so how could a much smaller Gomi? WAR DIAZ!!! Oh ya props to Ziggy Marley on upset of the night over Lil Nog.


Sorry man, I don't consider what Diaz did to be 'destroying' Gomi. He may have landed more shots, but Gomi landed the power shots. If you notice, none of Diaz's shots actually knocked Gomi down. Not at all a destruction. I'm pretty sure that not many of Nick's shots was causing the la-la land look by Gomi. Probably more of a result of Gomi's conditioning.
Nonetheless, good win by Diaz. Gomi needs to find a new training regimen. His cardio was absolutely pathetic for a professional athlete.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

IowaMFSFan said:


> PRIDE Fighters better get use to travelling then. Or else they better get a house here and live and train here when they are fighting at USA events.
> 
> IF GOMI gassed out(it sounds like he did from those who watched)thats his fault and not Diaz. I dont like Diaz much. I betted against him,but I was sorta of rooting for him.
> 
> ...



I clearly stated Diaz won fair and square


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Well i just saw that fight, and wow what a tilt. I couldn't believe Diaz's performance it was great, and i couldn't believe he withstood all those punches from gomi, props to diaz. Was gomi trying to insult him or something by leaving his hands down as if to say his punches did nothing or was he just gassed at that point?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: !!!!


I KNEW DIAZ WOULD KICK THAT COCKY BASTARD'S ASS!!!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

CroKid said:


> Well i just saw that fight, and wow what a tilt. I couldn't believe Diaz's performance it was great, and i couldn't believe he withstood all those punches from gomi, props to diaz. Was gomi trying to insult him or something by leaving his hands down as if to say his punches did nothing or was he just gassed at that point?


he was seriously gassed


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

thats pretty quick to be gassing especially for gomi.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It was jetlag.....









Haha not really I don't know but this was an awesome fight. Gomi needs to learn how to train better and Diaz needs to learn how to put a little power behind his punches. Great fight can't wait to see a rematch.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

SpartanElite_MX said:


> I dont know WTF happened yesterday. This was the first time I saw Gomi fight, I expected a killing machine, and all I got was this clueles japanese guy who looked like he was letting Diaz punch him to taunt him, or who didnt knew where he was or what was he doing, I dont know it was weird...


Yeah man, same here.
First time watching Gomi fight and expected him to walk through Diaz.

Gomi looked wasted staggering around the ring like a drunken boxer. I honestly thought something was wrong with him (other than being tired) the way he looked completely spaced out.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Having his cheeks being pinched, and being called "Adorable" have gotten to Gomi. He now guzzles Aristocrat Vodka before fighting. 

"Awwww, that Gomi is so adorable. Are you an adorable little Gomi? Oh yes you are!"


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

some people say gomi gassed because of jet lag and wandy was sick. Good lord..then they should give the same excuses for the americans that get beat in Japan. Either way, part of your fight prep is getting in town early enough to get over jet lag, and they all got in town early enough. Why are there always excuses after the fights? Gomi went into the fight, as did wandy...expecting, and prepared to win. If not, they wouldnt have entered. For ****s sake, if Tank Abbot can fight for 18 minutes in casper wyoming..then why cant a 161 lb world "chumpion" last 4 minutes without gassing, no matter where he flew in from?


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Who the hell was that guy wearing a Takanori Gomi suit anyway? Damn at one point in the 1st round I thought he was going into Drunken Style Kung Fu :laugh: . Gomi is still my boy, but WTF!?!?! 

Not going to take anything away from Nick Diaz. Holy smokes did he look awesome! Nick, I'm sorry I ever doubted you before, that was so freakin' impressive. If he brings that in with him to his future fights, he's going to be damn tough to beat. That Gogoplata was so slick too :thumbsup: Wow, Nick you are the man!


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Beautiful gogoplata!!!


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

yes...Nick diaz is an evil lil prick, no matter how bad anyone hates him. But what the **** happened to Gomi? I think he just got into a fight with a ufc guy who is naturally bigger and couldnt figure out how to beat him. Gomi has fought agressive opponents before..but not too many evil lil pricks with bad attitudes.


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

to add on..you guys notice how guys in the UFC have worse attitudes than guys in pride? Im not saying that makes em better but sometimes you cant count on martial arts or what youve learned from reps and reps of practice. sometimes you just have to pretend like your in elementary school, at the playground..and KICK THEIR ****ING ASS!!!!!!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

doomed28 said:


> to add on..you guys notice how guys in the UFC have worse attitudes than guys in pride? Im not saying that makes em better but sometimes you cant count on martial arts or what youve learned from reps and reps of practice. sometimes you just have to pretend like your in elementary school, at the playground..and KICK THEIR ****ING ASS!!!!!!


I agree, although Nick looked great technically too. The sport needs guys like him. You can't have everyone be respectful and humble like Fedor and Cro Cop. You have to have pissed off guys with a serious mean streak like Nick, they bring color and life to the sport.


----------

